# New Knifemaker



## flintlocker (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been lurking for awhile and have received a little pressure from a friend to post some of my work.
After viewing some of the work posted by makers on this site my stuff looks like a mud fence.
Most of my offerings are mainly period knives, Most are purchased by reenactors or hunters that want something different.
I do all stock removal (yeah, Im a grit eater. LOL) and all knives are either 0-1 or A-2 tool steel.
Hope you enjoy a look and all comments are welcome!
James





































Thanks for looking.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't underestimate yourself. Those are magnificient.


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 3, 2012)

Look good dude!  Nothing wrong with those, what part of FL you in?

John I.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 3, 2012)

flintlocker, from where i sit, those are top notch in any book. Great work and keep showing your work. BTW, i didnt see any "mud fences"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice period knives. The weepin` heart is nice.


----------



## Samuelization (Dec 3, 2012)

Awsome.


----------



## flintlocker (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words fellas.
John, I am in central part of the state, not far from Ocala
Tedsknives, Hold them up next to your work, You will see it then. LOL
Thanks again...James


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Mighty fine work in my opinion!  I like 'em!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice work. I see nothing wrong either. All look great. Scott


----------



## oakbend (Dec 4, 2012)

They all look good to me! I really like that dagger.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Look pretty sharp to me!


----------



## RobRay (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice work flintlocker.

I like the one that seems to be a period kitchen knife.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 4, 2012)

Must have some pretty nice mud fences there in the Ocala area.
Nice work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> Must have some pretty nice mud fences there in the Ocala area.
> Nice work.



You got that right, very good looking work.


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice work and welcome to the forum. Post away and show us what you are making as often as you can.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 4, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! you don't have a single mudd fence that I could see!!!!  And the very last one with the weeping heart...is it for sale?  or maybe a sister just like it?  I have a weeping heart tomahawk and that would be mighty fine to have a sister knife! And the sheath you made for the 3rd picture down is very nice Sir! I really like the roach belly knife. They are so useful in cooking.....

p.s. serious about the weeping heart one...pm me details.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow! 
They are ALL very nice!


----------



## RLo (Dec 4, 2012)

Some really fine work all the way around. I'm a big fan of period style knives, especially that French trade look. Have to appreciate the top of the line sheaths, too. I spent close to twenty years in the Ocala area and knew several very skilled knife makers. Good to see there's still one around there.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Be still my heart, ohmy I feel like I am in LOVE!




lagrangedave said:


> Don't underestimate yourself. Those are magnificient.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 4, 2012)

Flintlocker your knives are great.  Don't under estimate your craftmanship.  PLEASE keep posting! I like your style!


----------



## flintlocker (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW! Thank you all for the kind words and the warm welcome.

TNGIRL  P.M. Sent

RLo, I see you are in Candler. Home of Jim Chambers Flintlocks, My family comes from Columbus and Hendersonville. I am the only one born outside the state of N.C. spent quite a bit of time up there as a kid, Still consider that area my real home.

I will post more pics soon.
Thanks..James


----------



## bg7m (Dec 5, 2012)

All are very nice, but I really like the Bowie.


----------



## koakid (Dec 5, 2012)

you have some very nice work there. do your thing and be proud of it. my work is junk up to these standards but i do what i want to. I don't build to sale, but when someone wants one its for sale. just to get more materials. thats my two cents. jody


----------



## hillbilly12 (Dec 6, 2012)

I told ya they were awsome. I wouldnt get rid of any of mine,I want more. Never seen a knife get as sharp and hold the edge so long. and my finger is proof


----------



## hillbilly12 (Dec 6, 2012)

bg7m said:


> All are very nice, but I really like the Bowie.



if you like bowies check out this one he built for me. also if you can come up with a style he can make it.


----------



## flintlocker (Dec 6, 2012)

Well Dave. 
As long as scrap metal prices stay up, That one will always be worth something!


----------



## albridges (Dec 7, 2012)

That is one fine dagger!!! And that Bowie is one I would love to add to my collection.


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 8, 2012)

Good looking work. I like them all, but #3 is my favorite.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Dec 11, 2012)

Those look real nice. Does "period" mean from around the French and Indian War, American Revolution and up into 1800s?


----------



## flintlocker (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Tamahawk, And yes you are correct in this case "period" would mean pre rev.war through fur trade era.


----------



## joe sangster (Dec 12, 2012)

Flintlicker, you have been hiding in the closet too long !  Nice work !


----------

